# is this wood good for anything?



## matthewsman (Oct 10, 2011)

toted a bunch out of the woods for no apparent reason today. A little more where it came from, or a bunch more, depending on what it's for..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh yes, that particular kind of wood is good something...


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 10, 2011)

*the pieces I got*



Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes, that particular kind of wood is good something...



are they good for something? Grainwise?

I've only found it around here 3 different times, once in Butts, once in Newton (not allowed to cut it) and this unnamed source. It was really kinda sprawled out trees, sorta bonsai looking. hard to get many straight pieces out of it... 

Lots more, maybe good for pens, calls, knife handles or such.


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 10, 2011)

*these long pieces*

might have to make something long out of them....several somethings.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 10, 2011)

what is it?  Trying to lean something from ya'll.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 10, 2011)

so what type wood is it
Is it orange


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> what is it?  Trying to lean something from ya'll.





That is Osage Orange. Several nicknames, bowdock, bois` darc, hedge apple...


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 10, 2011)

PM incoming ...


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That is Osage Orange. Several nicknames, bowdock, bois` darc, hedge apple...



Thanks Nic.  I learn something (actually many things) on here every day.  I'm going to do some reading on it.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 10, 2011)

after doing a little reading on lunch break that is some really cool stuff.  Looks like it is very heavy and burns really hot.

I would love to see what you make out of it one day.


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 10, 2011)

*it is*



MTMiller said:


> Looks like it is very heavy



I can vouch for that. I can get more, but it is a haul and I need another back


----------



## j_seph (Oct 10, 2011)

Could I guess that it is from the Oglethorpe area


----------



## sadiejane (Oct 10, 2011)

reckon you could figure out something to do with all that yella wood. yup, it burns great!. whats the diameter on that one you show the rings on? nice haul!


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 10, 2011)

*closer to where I live*



j_seph said:


> Could I guess that it is from the Oglethorpe area



not too far from here..limited resource


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 10, 2011)

*smaller piece*



sadiejane said:


> reckon you could figure out something to do with all that yella wood. yup, it burns great!. whats the diameter on that one you show the rings on? nice haul!



but good grain.... about 6 "


----------



## michael988 (Oct 10, 2011)

prized wood for making bows. bois d'arc means wood for bows


----------



## michael988 (Oct 10, 2011)

matthewsman said:


> are they good for something? Grainwise?
> 
> I've only found it around here 3 different times, once in Butts, once in Newton (not allowed to cut it) and this unnamed source. It was really kinda sprawled out trees, sorta bonsai looking. hard to get many straight pieces out of it...
> 
> Lots more, maybe good for pens, calls, knife handles or such.



grain looks good it has more late wood then early wood...late wood is the dark rings early wood is the lighter rings


----------



## 3CB (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll help you haul wood any time you want!!!!


----------



## trial&error (Oct 10, 2011)

seal the ends


----------



## scoggins (Oct 10, 2011)

3cb said:


> i'll help you haul wood any time you want!!!!



x2!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 10, 2011)

trial&error said:


> seal the ends



now!


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 11, 2011)

*?*

split it and then seal it so it will dry out faster or seal it and forget it til it's ready? Go ahead and take off sapwood and bark, or wait....I have a friend that has a friend with a kiln... go for it, or let nature take it's course?


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 11, 2011)

split it , debark it and paint the ends and put it up out of the weather for several months ...


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 15, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> split it , debark it and paint the ends and put it up out of the weather for several months ...


split it in half or in four? just wondering cause I have some of this wood too and was looking to make a bow. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greenhorn (Oct 15, 2011)

Seal the ends to keep it from checking. Checking causes the ends to split due to the ends drying out faster than the center. If you don't seal it fast enough the damage will be done and you will lose alot of length.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 18, 2011)

if you "lose some length" use some for firewood, it's btu rating is about the highest of any wood.


----------



## GAFLAjd (Nov 4, 2011)

*osage orange*

Mighty pretty and useful wood to just burn! Not to mention scarce.

Bet you could find a woodworker who would swap an equivalent value of oak or hickory firewood for it.


----------

